# Snow Amount



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

Anybody had any amount of snow yet?Just wondering.
RJJ


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We ahd a couple of inches on Oct 1, and we got hit with the first real winter storm yesterday. About 3-4" w/ blizzard like conditions. Suppose to warm up to 45* today so that'll rot the snow down.


----------

